# Kostenlose Parkmöglichkeiten für Transalp - Ischgl



## Ralf_K (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte im August eine Transalp ab Ischgl starten und habe jetzt vom Tourismusbüro erfahren, dass es im "ganzen Tal ein Nachtparkverbot" gibt. Ich kann das nicht glauben! 
Hat jemand einen Tipp, wo man in Ischgl (bzw. in der Umgebung) das Auto für eine Woche kostenlos parken kann?

Gruß
  Ralf

PS: Da ich letztes Jahr in Oberstdorf länger gesucht habe hier mein Tipp für diejenigen die ab Oberstdorf starten: Ri. Fellhornbahn, dort gibt es kurz nach Oberstdorf an einem Skilift kostenlose Parkplätze.


----------



## tiroler1973 (27. Juli 2009)

Servus!
Obwohl die Bergbahn mehr als genug Parkplatz hätte, kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass man dort in der Nacht nicht parken darf. Probiers eine Ortschaft vorher oder nachher: Kappl bzw. Galtür. Wenn ich mich aber recht erinnere haben die Kappler auch ne Garage gebaut und da wird dann mit Gratisparkplätzen auch nichts sein.
Abgesehen davon würde ich die Polziei fragen und nicht den Tourismusverband - andere Interessen. Ich glaub auch nicht, dass dies wegen einer Nacht wirklich exekutiert wird, denn gerade bei den Bergbahnen werden einige Autos stehen bleiben, weil sich deren Kunden aufn Berg angesoffen haben. 
Die Ischgler wollen halt auch lieber ihre Parkgarage, die sie um viel Geld in den Berg gesprengt haben, verkaufen als Gratisparkplätz für jemanden zu schaffen, der im Ort keinen Euro ausgeben will und im Endeffekt nur seine Abgase zurück läßt. Verständlich oder? Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass dies die Ortspolitik ist und sich daran jeder hält. Nicht umsonst sind sie eine der am besten organisierten Tourismusregion in Tirol.

http://www.bundespolizei.gv.at/organisation/result.aspx?master=TIROL&parent=1231

Tust hier lesen: http://www.tourentipp.de/de/touren/details.php?id=278

Ich gehe aber davon aus, daß man dir gerne eine Parkplatz im Parkhaus gibt. ... und in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass ein m² Baugrund in Ischgl einen Preis von ca.  2000,- bis  3000,- haben wird, wird man dir ca. 10 m² Fläche nicht kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen.

Starte deine Tour in der Nähe von Landeck. Dort dürfte es möglich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zorro123 (28. Juli 2009)

also wir haben 2007 unser auto 5 tage lang unbehelligt auf dem parkplatz der silvretta-bahn geparkt, wir haben unseren alpen-x auch dort gestartet.

die tourismusverbände würden ja jeden mehrtages-wanderer ebenso vergraulen!!

gruß zorro123


----------



## Ralf_K (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

danke für die Tipps. Bei der Polizei habe ich mal angefragt, jedoch noch keine Antwort erhalten.

Fall es noch mehr gibt, die ohne Probleme mehrere Tage auf dem Parkplatz der Silveretta-Bahn geparkt haben, dann würde mich diese Info freuen.

Gruß
  Ralf


----------



## Trailhunterer (29. Juli 2009)

Unterhalb der Silvrettabahn, zwischen Hauptstrasse und dem Bach, ist doch ein riesengrosser Schotter-Parkplatz.
Also wenn man da nicht parken kann, dann weiss ich auch nicht.


----------



## Ralf_K (21. September 2009)

Hallo,

also die Alpenüberquerung war super und mit dem Parken hat auch alles gut funktioniert.
Wir haben auf dem großen Parkplatz der Silveretta-Bahn geparkt (auch wenn da ein großes Schild hängt, dass man nachts dort nicht parken darf). Als wir nach gut einer Wochen zukrückgekommen sind war das Fzg. noch da und Strafzettel gabs auch nicht.

Gruß
  Ralf


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. September 2009)

Servus!
Das ist doch mal ne Info.


----------



## Sauron1977 (21. April 2011)

Ist das noch aktuell? Mal jemand probiert letzten Sommer?

Wir wollen unseren X auch in Ischgl starten im Sommer, das Auto dann von Montag bis Samstag irgendwo dort stehen lassen.

Was kostet denn die Variante Parkhaus? Gibts vielleicht nen Wochentarif?


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. April 2011)

Servus!
Naja, den großen Parkplatz habens ja immer noch. Für gewöhnlich haben die Schigebiete das nächtliche Parkverbot wegen der Schneeräumung. Ich denk, man wird weiterhin kein Problem haben.


----------



## wozzel (13. Juli 2022)

Hallo,
hat jemand vielleicht aktuelle Infos oder Erfahrungen ? Bei der Silvretta Bahn bekommt man die Auskunft, dass nachts parken nur im Parkhaus (14,-/24h) erlaubt ist.
Gruss, Wolfgang


----------



## tiroler1973 (13. Juli 2022)

wozzel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand vielleicht aktuelle Infos oder Erfahrungen ? Bei der Silvretta Bahn bekommt man die Auskunft, dass nachts parken nur im Parkhaus (14,-/24h) erlaubt ist.
> Gruss, Wolfgang


Ich glaub kostenloses parken gibt's nirgendwo mehr. Ich hab's inzwischen wo anders erlebt, dass der Gemeindepolizist dir ein Zettelchen rauf klebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

